# help needed identifying tecumseh



## shortguy100000 (Sep 20, 2004)

i have just bought a tecumseh 2 stroke lawnmower engine 2nd hand and it looks like it is very old but runs well but what i want to know is what horsepower and cc rating it has i could only find these numbers on it i found on the flywheel cover 661-41 4195 and on the engine there is a metal teg attached which just says 661-41 tecumseh any ideas???


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

shortguy100000
All I've found out about that motor is that it is 6 ci,the bore is 2.093/2.094, the stroke is 1.746. The rest of the stuff I've got is just tolerances. 
If you want more info and a good reference book on that motor, you should get the manual from Tecumseh. part # 692508. 

snoman


----------



## shortguy100000 (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks for that i found a converter that puts that into ccs 4 me and it turns out to be 98cc


----------

